# Remington Express Super Magnum?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I am in the market for a new shotgun and came across this remington.
Basically I would like reviews and any info from people who own or have owned one. Also any other shotgun suggestions. I want to keep it cheep hopefully under $350 but I could go over.

I will use it for hunting and clays.

thanks in advance.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know about clays, but I've been using one and I like it a lot for geese.


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

I got one works good just make sure you pump the action hard or it will short stroke.The bluing is not good so keep it oiled to prevent rust.I had a lot of good service with mine i still use it for rabbits an partridge oh an the odd slug lol.


----------

